# Attack On Titan Season 2



## russmuller (Apr 2, 2017)

After years of waiting, AoT Season 2 has started airing. Anyone else watching?

That first episode... HOLY CRAP! WHAT THE @#$(*&## IS GOING ON?!?!



Spoiler



And poor Miche... to find his courage for a moment, only to be overwhelmed by the hopelessness of his situation. That was such a soul-crushing scene.



I am on the edge of my seat until next week.


----------



## MFB (Apr 2, 2017)

Sh!t, sh!t, sh!t, sh!t, SH!T!

I'll have to catch it tomorrow, I assume Crunchyroll has it up?


----------



## Beefmuffin (Apr 2, 2017)

I have a problem with needing to binge watch so imma have to wait till they are all up /cry

I'm so freaking stoked!


----------



## russmuller (Apr 3, 2017)

MFB said:


> Sh!t, sh!t, sh!t, sh!t, SH!T!
> 
> I'll have to catch it tomorrow, I assume Crunchyroll has it up?



Crunchyroll has it, as does Hulu.


----------



## russmuller (Apr 3, 2017)

Beefmuffin said:


> I have a problem with needing to binge watch so imma have to wait till they are all up /cry
> 
> I'm so freaking stoked!



I wish I was that strong...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 4, 2017)

holyyyyy shiit. I was not expecting that.


Spoiler



The beast titan speaking and Miche getting shredded was definitely a hell of a way to open the season


----------



## Alborz (Apr 12, 2017)

omg i can not WAIT to binge watch this at the end of classes


----------



## NotDonVito (Apr 13, 2017)

did the they skip the coup


----------



## Science_Penguin (Apr 13, 2017)

Not really digging this season's opening theme as much, but they haven't skimped on the writing and the artwork at all. There's a lot that's been spoiled for me by the manga already, but they're still finding ways to make it exciting. Like how fast they're getting right to certain events that seemed to take forever in the comic.

Also, it helps I've been told by a friend that they're deviating from the Manga a bit... so there's some suspense there.


----------



## narad (Apr 14, 2017)

Science_Penguin said:


> Not really digging this season's opening theme as much, but they haven't skimped on the writing and the artwork at all.



I'm so happy they changed the theme. I used to watch one episode and have the theme repeating in my head all week. Well, who am I kidding, I watched like all the episodes every time, but I was still stuck with like one line of the theme song in my head all week!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 14, 2017)

Science_Penguin said:


> Not really digging this season's opening theme as much



Seemed like Revo was phoning it in a bit with the new OP. As if he rewrote Guren no Yumiya but toned down all the excessive, over-the-top ridiculousness that makes Sound Horizon/Linked Horizon so special. 

I wouldn't mind another Cinema Staff ED theme though. We'll see...


----------



## Science_Penguin (Apr 14, 2017)

I think it gets really good at the end, during the last chorus. That's the part where I was really feeling it, but the rest... I mean, it's good, it just doesn't hit me the same way Gurren no Yumiya did.

Also, can I just comment on the ending credits theme...

I'm not sure what exactly to think of it... It's not something I'd want to listen to regularly... but I think I kinda like it. It's just REALLY unsettling, which is a good way to cap off a show that loves its "Oh sh.t..." cliffhangers.


----------



## MFB (Apr 15, 2017)

Just watched ep. 26



Spoiler



Poor Miche, I thought for a minute the Abnormal was just going to leave him suffering and disfigured; but then to give him hope, and have him find the courage to find, and then let the others kill him? That's like sociopath level Titan.

If the rest of the season goes this way, it's going to be a wild ride


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 15, 2017)

latest episode was cool with them giving some backstory for sasha.


----------



## Alborz (Apr 21, 2017)

do you guys watch in english or japanese with subs?


----------



## MFB (Apr 21, 2017)

Alborz said:


> do you guys watch in english or japanese with subs?



subs 4 lyfe, son


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 22, 2017)

Alborz said:


> do you guys watch in english or japanese with subs?



subs, english dubs make me want to shove hot pokers in my ears. Most english dubs are terrible, especially naruto.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Apr 22, 2017)

Alborz said:


> do you guys watch in english or japanese with subs?



I usually try to watch both. First time is with subs since that comes out first, and then dubbed so I can catch more of the details I might've missed reading the subs.

Unless the dub was REALLY bad, but thankfully, Funimation seems to do a pretty consistently good job with them.


----------



## russmuller (Jun 19, 2017)

I have to say that this season has kept me interested. I'm excited to see that season 3 is scheduled to air next year.


----------

